# Cold weather coyotes



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Just wondering your guys opinion on hunting in the cold weather.


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Its been really cold here in saskatchewan canada the last 4 days so if been going out coyote calling right at last light.And have made 4 stands called in a single,triple,single and then last night a double and they all came in hard. Got them all to come in within 50 yards running.
Know this is amazing im having so much fun but i have called when its just normal temperatures out and have not had this much success. And i usually dont have them coming in this fast. :beer: :sniper:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Cold weather calling is the best! So far during this cold snap my coyote to stand ratio is 1:3. I have notice they come in fast and hard. So in my opinion get out and hunt all day!!


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

Here in MN the last few days have been brutal, down to about -20! But this past weekend with the full moon about every couple stands i would get a pack to light up with an interogation howl but nothing would come in so idk whats goin on, im in kindof a slump! But oh well, but i think that with this cold weather their bodies demand for calories should be up so they should be hungry...


----------



## buffkiller (Feb 5, 2007)

usually the colder the better
unless the wind is over 20 mph then they lay low especially when the windchill is up there

javascript:emoticon(':sniper:')
javascript:emoticon(':sniper:')


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Yes, it's been brrrr cold in Saskatchewan the last week or so but got out after lunch today when it warmed up to -5 F. Did three stands. First, dry. Second stand, talked to a pack about 3/4 of a mile away but no takers. Third stand, called in one after about 10 minutes but he sure didn't come at the charge. Took the shot from 60-70 yards. Whack. Kept on calling. Second one came in the same way as the first -- slowly and carefully. Took the shot from 100-120 yards (no Whack but that's another story for another time).

I've noticed posts from some of the guys -- LeviM and the pain1, for example -- who say their coyotes come in hard when it's cold. The pair I called today did anything but. My calling sequence was interrogation howl followed by jackrabbit distress with a few female invitations, more jackrabbit distress, couple more howls and so on. I mixed them up.

What's working for you guys? Are you finding the yotes coming in hard and fast because of the cold weather, either for the free lunch or the female companionship, or the yotes acting like they usually do?

What enticers are you using? Are you relying on distress or howls? Appreciate your opinions.


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

If just been using jack rabbit distress just called another one in today same thing came in fast. I was in wide open field with no cover and he came within 80 yards before he seen me. Nice to see another guy from saskatchewan im from moose jaw by the way. So far im 5 for 6 in stands in this cold snap. Loving it :beer: :sniper:


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Just wondering why you guys even us them howling calls ive never used them and i seem to call in more then the rest off you guys.ANd i rarely have a coyote hang up.Im no expert but i have called in a couple hundred coyotes. I would say for every 3 stands i make 1 will be success full just wonder what kind off success rate the rest off you guys have. I would say i also live in some off the best coyote hunting area very little hunting pressure


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Just wondering why you guys even us them howling calls ive never used them and i seem to call in more then the rest off you guys.ANd i rarely have a coyote hang up.Im no expert but i have called in a couple hundred coyotes. I would say for every 3 stands i make 1 will be success full just wonder what kind off success rate the rest off you guys have. I would say i also live in some off the best coyote hunting area very little hunting pressure


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

thepain1 said:


> i seem to call in more then the rest off you guys.
> 
> I would say i also live in some off the best coyote hunting area very little hunting pressure


I am just going to take a "wild" guess here but do you think your success might have to do with the great area you live in?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

try howling sometime and form your own opinion. you could get advice from everyone here and it still wouldnt help unless you learn to adapt it to your styles and strategies. buy a howler and give a couple interrogation howls before you start squalling at your next stand, and see if it has any affect.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Forgot to mention in my earlier post that at my third stand where I called in two, I also saw a third yote about 1/2 a mile out before I shot at either of the two. Gave him blasts with both distress and howls and while I stopped him a couple times he continued on his way. Just wasn't interested -- maybe he's played the game before.

Yes, thepain1, I'm somewhat familiar with MJ country so I can see where you'd have very good calling. Up around here we have more parkland-type country whereas you'd have treeless, rolling, wide-open country. Today I called in the Qu'Appelle Valley. So far this year I've made 87 stands, called in 35 and got shots at 29. Of the six that I called that I didn't get a shot at either they hung up or came in with a buddy and I didn't get to draw a bead on them.

Something I noticed yesterday with the yote I whacked was the poor quality of the hide. It appears this guy had already started rubbing (it wasn't mange). When coyotes in Sask were considered furbearers the season ran from Nov. 1 to Feb. 1. Prior to yesterday I had't been out since Jan. 20 (something about the Dominican) but that one I got that day was in fine shape. I would have thought -- and particularly with the cold weather -- the hides would have been good for another couple weeks. Are any one you guys from the cold climates seeing the same thing in the yotes you've got the last few days?


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Forgot to mention in my earlier post that at my third stand where I called in two, I also saw a third yote about 1/2 a mile out before I shot at either of the two. Gave him blasts with both distress and howls and while I stopped him a couple times he continued on his way. Just wasn't interested -- maybe he's played the game before.

Yes, thepain1, I'm somewhat familiar with MJ country so I can see where you'd have very good calling. Up around here we have more parkland-type country whereas you'd have treeless, rolling, wide-open country. Today I called in the Qu'Appelle Valley. So far this year I've made 87 stands, called in 35 and got shots at 29. Of the six that I called that I didn't get a shot at either they hung up or came in with a buddy and I didn't get to draw a bead on them.

Something I noticed yesterday with the yote I whacked was the poor quality of the hide. It appears this guy had already started rubbing (it wasn't mange). When coyotes in Sask were considered furbearers the season ran from Nov. 1 to Feb. 1. Prior to yesterday I had't been out since Jan. 20 (something about the Dominican) but that one I got that day was in fine shape. I would have thought -- and particularly with the cold weather -- the hides would have been good for another couple weeks. Are any one you guys from the cold climates seeing the same thing in the yotes you've got the last few days?


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

I have shoot 48 yotes know and have only kept 23 the mange is real bad here this year havent seen any rubbing yet thought.


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Okay i went out today made 4 stands and i tried the howler and got one yote to come in and he hung up about 600 yards out and wouldnt move. I dont like the howler so far i say if its cold you know there going to be hungry so i think if there going to come in to the rabbit throw the howler away. I think the howler is one off the reasons they hang up i really do. I mean if i was a coyote and i heard another coyote i would come in with caution but if i hear food screaming im going to get there quick before someone else gets it. Now if its warm it might be a different story not so hungry so the combo might help.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Sounds like you've had a good season, thepain1. From what I understand yotes like that wide open, treeless country. Lived in Swift Current for a few years and that would have been perfect calling country but didn't know about calling back then. As for the mange I've only had one all season that I left in the field, the rest had healthy looking fur. That's why I was surprised about the one yesterday that was rubbed. How about the rest of you guys from the northern areas, are you finding signs of rubbing, what about percentage of mange?


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Another goes down today with the distress 40 yards :beer: :sniper:


----------

